# Finding a lost frog?



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions on finding a lost frog? Escaped two days ago... Humidity in the house is 60% so maybe it hasn't dried up yet? Wishful thinking I suppose. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Possibly humid or warm areas like near refrigerator. 
Thats all I can think of
Good luck with finding the little guy


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Also maybe check around any potted plants. Maybe he would be drawn there by the moisture in the soil.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

An old technique is putting dishes and trays of water all around to attract the frog


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

are you certain it escaped? these guys can be experts at hiding and i have some that i see only occasionally even though i thought that i had all the hiding spots figured out. 

james


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Every time I lost a tree frog I would find them tangled in the blinds...dont know what about the window they liked. Nothing like breaking off a leg from some frog jerky to get it free.


----------

